# Old hearth, new stove (PICS!)



## Bigcube (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't wait for the insulation to dry so I can fire this bad boy up! I replaced a Vermont Castings "Vigilant" with a Quadra-fire "Cumberland Gap". Whatcha' think?


----------



## fossil (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh...I think I_ like _it.  I also think I'm moving it over to the Perfect Picture forum...hang on, here we go.  Rick


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Dec 11, 2008)

That's how it's done, all right.   Nice Job!


Eddy



p.s. that thing has HUGE windows!  Let us know how they do on staying clean.


----------



## Bigcube (Dec 11, 2008)

The installer completely surrounded the 6" sleeve (in a 6x9 flu tile chimney) with foam.  He said it really needs some time to cure.  Does this sound right, he said let it dry for at least 24 hours then start with small kindling fires for a while before I run it flat out.  Gonna be hard to wait that long. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 11, 2008)

Clean and simple love it!


----------



## InTheRockies (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice!  Please post a picture once you've got it going.  You'll love your new stove.  Congrats.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 11, 2008)

As I recall, you can open door burn in that stove with a sparkscreen. How cool! A welded firebox and cast iron cladding. Looks like you cut out your carpet for some ember protection on the floor.


----------



## Prada (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh that looks great. I would be excited too, but you better wait because if the guy that did the work says to and you don't then he will blame you if something goes wrong and won't correct it.


----------



## Bigcube (Dec 11, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> As I recall, you can open door burn in that stove with a sparkscreen. How cool! A welded firebox and cast iron cladding. Looks like you cut out your carpet for some ember protection on the floor.



Yes, the carpet is cut in front of the stove. It was like that when I got the house.  I think the carpet is going to get torn up soon.  It's hardwood floors underneath. 

The dog keeps looking at it wondering whey it's not going yet LOL Here's a pic of the old one.


----------



## titan (Dec 12, 2008)

a beautiful stove indeed....now post pics with a fire in that puppy or yer banned from the club!Enjoy.


----------

